# D-Link DWA-542 Wireless NIC Problems with Windows 7



## bver911 (Feb 22, 2008)

Since upgrading a computer to Windows 7, I am now having trouble with the DWA-542 wireless card. Unlike others who have reported that they were unable to get the NIC to operate at the 300 Wireless-N speed, this is not my problem. Rather, my problem is that whenever the computer is put in Sleep mode or Shutdown, when it returns the wireless connection is lost.

To get the wireless connection back I need to double-click the icon in the system tray, which apparently resets the wireless card. All is then fine, but obviously I'd like to be able to have this work all the time without intervention. Also, I didn't have these problems with XP Pro (previous O/S) on this machine.

My system:

Pentium Dual-Core E2140 @ 1.6 GHz
Gigabyte P35-DS3L Motherboard
2 GB RAM
Windows 7 Professional (32 bit)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Update the drivers and disable all the power saving features of the card in Device Manager.


----------



## bver911 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd tried that but it repeatedly didn't work (kept saying it couldn't find any newer drivers). I revisited it this morning after figuring out how to install a driver manually. So far so good! we'll see if it still holds after the computer has been shutdown over tonight.

Thanks!


----------

